# fork hits band ties



## slinger2016 (Apr 9, 2016)

if on side of the band tie is longer then the other can that make fork hit ?


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Rule one when making bandsets or tying bands to your sling is to make sure everything is even on both sides. Guess why? I bet you can't.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

slinger2016 said:


> if on side of the band tie is longer then the other can that make fork hit ?


Nope.






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Charles said:


> slinger2016 said:
> 
> 
> > if on side of the band tie is longer then the other can that make fork hit ?
> ...


I appreciate all your effort Charles, but your experiment was flawed. You proved that there is deviation with a shorter band, this proves that the shorter band can cause forkhits.

Let me explain myself.

Your experiments had a "perfect" hold and a "perfect" draw. That is where the experiment is flawed. New sling shot shooters will likely not have that perfect hold and perfect draw. If, say, the slingshot was held in a way where the fork with the shorter band was out a little farther than the other fork you would likely have occasional forkhits because you proved the deviation moves towards the shorter band due the the faster retraction rate.

Simply put, you proved for a fact the shorter band causes deviation in the ammo's flight. This deviation will start at the release, which is before the fork. With an improper hold and that deviation fork hits are much more likely than if the bands were even with an improper grip. So yes, uneven bands can in fact cause fork hits.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Do a little calculation. The deviation was 2 inches at 8 feet distance. So that was actually 8 feet, plus the length of the draw, which was 31 inches. So we get a deviation of 2 inches at a distance of 127 inches. Sooo, what was the deviation at the fork?

x = (31 x 2) / 127 = .49 inches

In other words, the deviation would be less than half an inch at the forks. Your hold would have to be SEVERELY cranked for that to cause a fork hit.

Further, in the experiment, I made one band a full inch shorter than the other. That is EXTREME. I do not believe that anyone would "mistakenly" make one band that much shorter than the other. One might mistakenly make one band say 1/4 inch shorter than the other, but not a full inch.

In short, in reasonable situations encountered by ordinary slingshot shooters, any accidental slight difference in band length is just not enough to cause a fork hit.

Part of the reason for using the test bed slingshot was to take out the effects of shooter error. If one uses a bad hold on the fork and/or an improper release, one can get a fork hit. Those are shooter errors that lead to fork hits, independent of slight differences in band length.

I stand by my claim that minor differences in band length will not substantially increase the likelihood of a fork hit.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Charles said:


> In other words, the deviation would be less than half an inch at the forks. Your hold would have to be SEVERELY cranked for that to cause a fork hit.
> 
> I stand by my claim that minor differences in band length will not substantially increase the likelihood of a fork hit.


No one is saying it WILL cause it, just it may be a factor. How substantial of a factor doesn't matter, just that it may be a factor. Your answer to him was a flat out no, which was inaccurate, which you just agreed was inaccurate.

Most fork hits aren't caused by a single factor. They are caused by multiple factors. A pitched hold, an uneven draw, uneven bands, a bad tweak of the pouch, a sloppy release, improperly holding the pouch. These are all going to be factors. If you can make sure your bands are even, which is extremely easy to do, you negate one possible factor. Why would you not negate a possible factor? Because someone tells you it isn't a factor.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Please do not put words in my mouth. The question asked was whether making one band shorter than another can cause fork hits. ["if on side of the band tie is longer then the other can that make fork hit ?"]The bottom line is "nope". My response was not inaccurate at all. If you are having problems with fork hits, you should be looking at other factors ... the major problem is not differences in band length. The deviation at the forks caused by minor differences in band length are insignificant. Take care of the shooter errors and you will have no problems with fork hits.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Charles said:


> Please do not put words in my mouth. The question asked was whether making one band shorter than another can cause fork hits. ["if on side of the band tie is longer then the other can that make fork hit ?"]The bottom line is "nope". My response was not inaccurate at all. If you are having problems with fork hits, you should be looking at other factors ... the major problem is not differences in band length. The deviation at the forks caused by minor differences in band length are insignificant. Take care of the shooter errors and you will have no problems with fork hits.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I didn't put a single word in your mouth, I quoted you. But I am not going to sit here and argue over this with you when the proof is in your own postings and experiment. From your own admittance it can be a contributing factor in fork hits. I feel confident anyone reading this exchange should be intelligent enough to see that so my purpose in this thread is over.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Please do not put words in my mouth. The question asked was whether making one band shorter than another can cause fork hits. ["if on side of the band tie is longer then the other can that make fork hit ?"]The bottom line is "nope". My response was not inaccurate at all. If you are having problems with fork hits, you should be looking at other factors ... the major problem is not differences in band length. The deviation at the forks caused by minor differences in band length are insignificant. Take care of the shooter errors and you will have no problems with fork hits.
> ...


You are simply trying to save face here. You did NOT quote me. I never did say anything like: "Your answer ... was inaccurate, which you just agreed was inaccurate." That is not what I said at all.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Charles said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


So in post #6 I didn't quote you and I made up those quotes. And those quotes don't in any way contradict your flat out "nope" in your first reply. Uh, yeah, anyways.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> And those quotes don't in any way contradict your flat out "nope" in your first reply. Uh, yeah, anyways.


At last you seem to have understood.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

NVM, completely pointless. I am sure anyone reading this is intelligent enough to see the truth. Feel free to get the last word in though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Phoul Mouth said:


> NVM, completely pointless. I am sure anyone reading this is intelligent enough to see the truth. Feel free to get the last word in though.


Well, we agree on that! And thanks for your permission. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

charles , like your slingshot `machine rest ` . have you ever done any long range accuracy testing with it at say 25 or

50 yards or meters ( in your case ) or longer .just to test mechanical accuracy ??? always wondered what kind

of groups at slingshot is capable of ----------thanks frank


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

fsimpson said:


> charles , like your slingshot `machine rest ` . have you ever done any long range accuracy testing with it at say 25 or
> 
> 50 yards or meters ( in your case ) or longer .just to test mechanical accuracy ??? always wondered what kind
> 
> of groups at slingshot is capable of ----------thanks frank


Thanks for the kind comment. I have not tested it at that sort of distance. It is hard for me to get that kind of range here in my yard. I believe Jack Koehler (King Cat on this forum) has used a similar set up to test various concepts. You might ask him.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

